# Hướng dẫn nệm cho người đau lưng



## Chin Chin (11/4/19)

Hiện nay, triệu chứng đau lưng đã không còn xa lạ với nhiều người, không chỉ ở người lớn tuổi mà kể cả những bạn trẻ cũng thường xuyên bị chứng đau lưng hành hạ mỗi đêm. Nếu duy trì tình trạng này trong thời gian dài sẽ ảnh hưởng đến chất lượng giấc ngủ, cột sống đau nhức nghiêm trọng. Vì vậy, để khắc phục triệu chứng này, việc đầu tiên bạn cần chú ý đó là chính là chiếc nệm mà bạn đang dùng có hỗ trợ tốt cho cột sống lưng hay không, nếu vẫn còn đang mơ hồ thì hãy đọc ngay những hướng dẫn chọn nệm cho người đau lưng trong bài viết dưới đây để tìm ra hướng đi cho những giấc ngủ ngon mỗi đêm nhé!





_Hướng Dẫn Chọn Nệm Cho Người Đau Lưng - Thegioinem.com_​
*Vì sao nói nệm có ảnh hưởng rất lớn đến vùng lưng của bạn khi ngủ?*
Nệm là nơi tiếp xúc trực tiếp với vùng lưng khi nằm. Đối với các bạn trẻ đang đi làm, mỗi ngày phải ngồi gần 8 tiếng đồng hồ, hoạt động, di chuyển thường xuyên khiến cho phần lưng và cột sống chịu nhiều áp lực, mệt mỏi và dẫn đến tình trạng đau nhức thường xuyên. Vì vậy khi về nhà, ngã lưng xuống nệm, bạn cần tìm được cảm giác nâng đỡ tốt cho vùng lưng, giúp lưng thư giãn, đỡ căng thẳng và đau mỏi. Đối với người lớn tuổi cũng vậy, cột sống lưng khi về già sẽ yếu đi, dễ bị cong vẹo nếu sử dụng chiếc nệm không phù hợp. Do đó việc tìm hiểu và chọn đúng nệm chất lượng, tốt cho lưng là một điều vô cùng cần thiết.





_Chiếc nệm phù hợp sẽ đem lại sự thoải mái và ngủ ngon hơn - Thegioinem.com_​
Nhưng hiện nay, thị trường có vô vàn những loại nệm, kích thước, chất liệu và mẫu mã rất đa dạng, phong phú, làm sao biết được loại nào mới tốt cho người đau lưng, là nệm cứng hay mềm?

*- Thứ nhất, bạn cần quan tâm đến chất liệu sản xuất nệm!*
Nệm hỗ trợ tốt cho cột sống lưng phải có độ phẳng và độ đàn hồi cao, trong số các chất liệu an toàn hiện nay thì nệm bông ép và nệm cao su thiên nhiênđược người tiêu dùng đánh giá cao nhất, giúp hạn chế tình trạng đau mỏi và tuần hoàn máu tốt hơn.

*- Thứ hai, là nệm cứng hay mềm?*
Các chuyên gia về xương khớp cho rằng, chiếc nệm có độ cứng vừa phải là thích hợp nhất cho người bị đau lưng, độ cứng trung bình này nằm trong khoảng từ 5,5 đến 7,5 theo thang điểm 10. Không nên quan niệm rằng, nệm càng cứng càng tốt cho lưng vì nệm quá cứng sẽ làm cho cột sống chịu áp lực cực lớn gây đau nhức nghiêm trọng hơn.

Nệm quá mềm có thể nói là một lựa chọn ‘dại dột’ nhất cho người mắc chứng đau cột sống. Vì khi nằm, nệm bị lún trũng xuống, không thể nâng đỡ được vùng lưng, dẫn đến tình trạng cong võng cột sống nghiêm trọng.

Tóm lại, một chiếc nệm cần đáp ứng được chất liệu mang lại sự đàn hồi, nâng đỡ tốt cho từng vùng trên cơ thể và có độ cứng hợp lý theo tiêu chuẩn nệm quốc tế sẽ là phương thuốc bổ ích và hiệu quả cho chứng đau lưng, đau cột sống. Một số dòng nệm cao su thiên nhiên và bông ép chất lượng mà bạn có thể tham khảo như: nệm cao su thiên nhiên TATANA, cao su Vạn Thành, cao su Liên Á, cao su Kim Cương, nệm bông ép Everon, bông ép Edena, bông ép Vạn Thành,.... 

_Hy vọng bài viết cung cấp được những kiến thức bổ ích cho quý khách hàng trong việc lựa chọn nệm cho gia đình, chúc quý khách có những giấc ngủ êm ái và thư giãn nhất!_


----------

